# prehistoric GFCI outlet



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

mikewillnot said:


> View attachment 141536
> 
> View attachment 141538


Who's the lady in 2nd pic?


----------



## Mellow (Jul 14, 2018)

Apparently GFCI was invented in 1961:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Residual-current_device#History_and_nomenclature


...and goes on to say "In the early 1970s most North American GFCI devices were of the circuit breaker type. GFCIs built into the outlet receptacle became commonplace beginning in the 1980s."


The one pictured above certainly looks older than 1980's (looks to be 1960's to me), and being a GFCI receptacle, maybe one of the earliest examples?



Where did you find this?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don’t normally pay attention to anything prehistoric (except Mech and mac) but that’s cool.


----------



## FreedomRydr (Apr 25, 2020)

*Pre-history*

"prehistoric GFCI outlet"

OUCH!! That hurt! :vs_mad:

I remember when you could first buy 'GFIs' across the counter, in receps and/or CBs. (We always left the 'C' out, don't know why). :balloon: 

My Alzheimers is kicking in, but I'd 'guess' it was about '70-'71. Before that they were only in switchgear. I believe they first were included in the NEC was the '71 Edition. 

~FR 

Watch for more 'prehistoric' posts (till I get to 20).
I need the posts to get to 20, so I can add images and links. Strange requirement, but not like I have anything else to do...


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

*What Lady*



readydave8 said:


> Who's the lady in 2nd pic?


That "Lady" has a Toggle Sw...


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Ran into a few of these in a refinery. They looked like 1960s vintage to me. Test and reset still worked.


----------

